

Youku to Buy China Online Video Rival Tudou in $1 Billion Stock-Only Deal - ximeng
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-03-12/youku-to-buy-china-online-video-rival-tudou-in-1-billion-stock-only-deal.html

======
ximeng
Tudou's stock is up 150% today, 100 USD of stock last week would be worth 400
USD now.

